# Support needed: i7 2600k OC troubleshooting.



## z3roLog1c (Dec 20, 2017)

I have been running this system for several years. I've never had a problem until now. I recently purchased some upgrades. A gtx1070, 16GB(2x8GB) of DDR3, and an 850w psu. I was able to install these with no problems. The system was running stable but I wasn't satisfied with the performance considering the amount of money spent. So I went into the bios looking to fine tune what I could. Using the overclocking assistant (that was previously working for 4 years w/o a hitch) on Auto I selected the preset for 4.2GHz.
I then selected the memory speed and set it to what I thought was the correct number. I then exited saving changes... The restart loop begins. I disconnected the power to the psu, removed everything (including cmos batt/ excluding cpu) from the mobo for over an hour to be safe. Reassembled and restarted, still looping. I used the B2B button to force the bios open and reset everything to default. The pc booted properly again BUT @ stock 3.4 GHz and when I try to enable overclocking assistant, manual or auto, no matter how low it's set it starts the 1 beep boot loop over again.:facepalm: Any ideas as to how I can OC once again? TIA.

_CPU: Sandy Bridge i7 2600k 3.4GHz
Mobo: Intel DP67BG 
BIOs: Intel Corp. BGP6710J.86A.2111.1120.2157 - DATE: 11/20/2011
RAM: 2 x G.Skill DDR3 8GB (XMP 1.2)
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 SC 8GB
PSU: EVGA 850 BQ_


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

My first guess would be that you bought some bad RAM. You can try testing it with Memtest for 8 passes.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well overclocking is a risky business, so changing the settings or using higher settings can burn out the cpu like you said you had the system fine for so many years before it didn't work. 

Check all cables inside are correctly plugged in change the graphics setting to gfx or pci express. also the power cable to the graphics card.

just check it's booting to the correct hard drive, also if there are any bios updates.

which might help with the memory upgrade.


----------

